# [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15k



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

I upgraded from a Pen 4 PC after 7 years. Now am using a Core i5 4570 PC since 3 years. And been gaming on integrated graphics ever since. I was not much of a gamer, but since Jan 2016 Rocket League have consumed my life. It have made me a gamer again. And with the advent of other games like Remastered version of Bioshock, my PC is hungry for a dGPU.

I don't get more than 40 fps on Rocket league on lowest settings and I think it is affecting my game play. I am also not able to play racing games like The Crew. So I think I should really give my PC what it deserves.

*Following is my PC Specs:*


ProcessorIntel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 4570 i5 4th GenMotherboardMSI H87M-G43HDD1 TB WD BlueRAMG.Skill DDR3 4 GB X 2 and G.Skill DDR3 8 GB X 1 CabinetCooler Master E350NPSUCorsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSUMonitorHP Pavillion 22XW Monitor (1080p)Optical DriveSamsung DVD ComboKeyboard & MouseTVS-E Gold Bharat & Logitech G90HeadphonePhilips SHP2000UPSMicrotekControllerXBox 360 Wired Controller
[/TR]

*Games I want to play with the gfx and in near future:*
1. Rocket League
2. Bioshock Remastered
3. Need for Speed games
4. Trackmania Canyon/Valley
5. GTA V (in future)
6. Mafia III
7. Mirror's Edge 2
8. Deus Ex: Human
9. Quantum Break
10. Project Cars

*Games I totally not play:*
FPS games like CS, DOTA, TF etc...

*My requirement:*
1080p gaming on atleast 60 fps

*Budget: *
Around Rs 15K, and as low as possible. I have been a gamer on PC without a GPU since a decade now. And I never felt the need of a GFX since I don't play a graphics intensive game.

*Questions:*
Before I decide or buy a GPU tho, I really need answers to following questions (some noob some genuine). I hope friends here can try to answer as many as of them.

1. Is it a right time to buy a GFX? Is something better going to be released in next one month?
2. Which GFX is best for the list of games I require to play?
3. How much VRAM would be sufficient for the game list above. (With and without GTA V, since that game alone I think is very demanding.
4. Does a GFX help in encoding videos too? And Video conversions when I am not gaming?
5. Does a processor's integrated graphics part is freed to do work of CPU when the graphics load is offloaded to a dGPU?
6. Can I buy a GFX from US, if I can arrange for someone to bring it for me (since I also have some Amazon credits). Is warranty an issue?
7. Will my PSU be able to handle the load of a GPU considering the PSU is currently supplying power to: Mobo, 3 sticks of DDR3 RAM, 1 TB HDD, DVD ROM drive, a USB3.0 eHDD, Mic, 2.0 speakers and a couple of USB devices.


Until my research until now, I have come up with this GFX: Amazon.in: Buy MSI GAMING RX 470 GDDR5 4GB CrossFire VR Ready FinFET DirectX 12 Graphics Card (Radeon RX 470 GAMING X 4G) Online at Low Prices in India | MSI Reviews &amp; Rating
The design is cool (with bold RED), I have MSI botherboard too and 4 GB VRAM seems sufficient.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

RX 470 is perfect for your budget and also will last a long time for 1080p gaming for the titles you mentioned 

Edit:There is also 1060 3GB but that isn't future proof cause of the low vram

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Also to answer your questions
1.Yes for your budget
2.Rx 470 
3.4GB is more than enough for 1080p gaming especially racing games
4.Yes but CPU conversation is better anyways
5.No
6.Depends on manufacturer.Some have international warranties some don't 
7.Yes

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



> 5. Does a processor's integrated graphics part is freed to do work of CPU when the graphics load is offloaded to a dGPU?


A. No. as far as I know, a GPU can handle only graphics related computations, it will not handle other works of CPU. I do not know what a iGPU does while one is gaming on dGPU but it will not handle any execution which isn't related to the game's graphics.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, Checkout the size of the card too, see if it will fit in your cabinet. That MSI RX470 is big as per reviews


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Well, thanks for quick (and short) answers to my questions [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION].
 [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]: So that means the iGPU (HD 4600) will goto waste when I use a dGPU.

This brings me other questions:

1. Can I use a monitor with GPU's HDMI and another monitor with Mobo's VGA? Actual question is whether I can use both iGPU and dGPU together on different monitors? I don't know why I would want to do that, but I am curious.
2. The card on Amazon (link) is not covered under warranty (top comment also confirms this). Is there any reliable online store where I can get this card with warranty and cheapest?
SMC International website says coming soon.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> Well, thanks for quick (and short) answers to my questions [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION].
> [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]: So that means the iGPU (HD 4600) will goto waste when I use a dGPU.
> 
> This brings me other questions:
> ...


Yes, you can use both engines at a time. 
There's a feature in BIOS known as multi-monitor support IGD, enable this. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

1.Yes 
2.Buy Online | MSI RADEON RX 470 GAMING X 4G Graphic Card | Price in Indi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Hrishi said:


> Yes, you can use both engines at a time.
> There's a feature in BIOS known as multi-monitor support IGD, enable this.



Wow. I never knew it was possible. Offloading the graphics to two different graphics chip seems to be quite a smart idea. I don't know much practical usage, but I guess I will be able to run game on primary monitor using dGPU and can also show my desktop on another monitor via Integrated iGPU, at the same time. Right?

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> 2.Buy Online | MSI RADEON RX 470 GAMING X 4G Graphic Card | Price in Indi



It's close to 20k. Which brings me to basic question: Do I really need a GPU with such cost? 
How will be an RX 460 comparison to 470 for the games I want to play?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Cost to cost has it for 15.5k (taxes extra)

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 4 GB DDR5 O 
for 17k

Buy Online | Sapphire Radeon RX 470 4G D5 Graphic Card 11256-00-41G | Price in Indi 
16.5k

- - - Updated - - -

MSI RADEON RX 470 ARMOR 4G OC Smc Internationa
17.3k


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> Wow. I never knew it was possible. Offloading the graphics to two different graphics chip seems to be quite a smart idea. I don't know much practical usage, but I guess I will be able to run game on primary monitor using dGPU and can also show my desktop on another monitor via Integrated iGPU, at the same time. Right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


That load balancing cross GPUs isn't really needed. The dGPU can alone handle everything. 

RX460 is way weaker than RX470. You're better off buying a used GTX960 rather than a 460.
IMO, it's the right time to buy a GPU and if you can spend anywhere around 15-16k then you're better off buying an RX470 or else a GTX1060 3GB. 
Both are beastly GPU that will do very well at 1080p. The nVidia card will perform much better than RX470 in old and pretty much every current game, however AMD will be more future proof due to 25% higher vRAM and long term support from AMD. It's a tradeoff tbh, if you aren't planning to change cards anytime in next 2-3yrs then better buy the RX470. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Cost to cost has it for 15.5k (taxes extra)
> 
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 4 GB DDR5 O
> for 17k
> ...


Sapphire ones are reference coolers which aren't that great

The msi one looks good

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Yes, the Sapphire are reference cards, and albeit don't look half bad, the MSI have twin fans and is BOLD red... really loved the design.

So I guess, if I am to buy the MSI RX 470 4 GB and in warranty I would need to shell upwards of 17k atleast.

SMC International have listed the GPU at 17,300 and that is OC version too. But that is listed as coming soon. 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> That load balancing cross GPUs isn't really needed. The dGPU can alone handle everything.
> 
> RX460 is way weaker than RX470. You're better off buying a used GTX960 rather than a 460.
> IMO, it's the right time to buy a GPU and if you can spend anywhere around 15-16k then you're better off buying an RX470 or else a GTX1060 3GB.
> Both are beastly GPU that will do very well at 1080p. The nVidia card will perform much better than RX470 in old and pretty much every current game, however AMD will be more future proof due to 25% higher vRAM and long term support from AMD. It's a tradeoff tbh, if you aren't planning to change cards anytime in next 2-3yrs then better buy the RX470.



I have seen the benchmarks of RX 460 and 470. Yes, the performance of 470 is miles ahead of 460, but so is the cost which albeit not double, but higher. But I don't think I can do justice to my PC by buying a 460.

Coming to the 1060, another reason than 3 GB, for not going with it is nVidia. I am not with nVidia due to their business practices and non open ecosystem in general.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> @TheSloth: So that means the iGPU (HD 4600) will goto waste when I use a dGPU.


No, it will not go completely waste. [STRIKE]dGPU only kicks in when the application you are running is graphics intensive. Suppose you are just watching a HD video, that time HD4600 will work. That is how systems are designed. though You can configure to play videos on dGPU but that will take more power(not sure here how much) and will generate more heat(not good for laptop owners).[/STRIKE]


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



TheSloth said:


> No, it will not go completely waste. dGPU only kicks in when the application you are running is graphics intensive. Suppose you are just watching a HD video, that time HD4600 will work. That is how systems are designed. though You can configure to play videos on dGPU but that will take more power(not sure here how much) and will generate more heat(not good for laptop owners).


Um nope
This only works on laptops
On desktop the GPU that gives the output does the work
No such switching thing here

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



TheSloth said:


> No, it will not go completely waste. dGPU only kicks in when the application you are running is graphics intensive. Suppose you are just watching a HD video, that time HD4600 will work. That is how systems are designed. though You can configure to play videos on dGPU but that will take more power(not sure here how much) and will generate more heat(not good for laptop owners).



This only works in laptops, where the iGPU is the "display device" and the dGPU is the "render device". Display device is on the whole time. Render device only kicks in when its requested for (which you can configure in the driver control panel)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

My bad, I completely forgot that the monitor is connected to dGPU *directly*. Sorry

Thanks guys for correcting me and explaining  

- - - Updated - - -

Read my comment again and again. I made fool out of myself. dammit.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



TheSloth said:


> My bad, I completely forgot that the monitor is connected to dGPU *directly*. Sorry
> 
> Thanks guys for correcting me and explaining
> 
> ...


Nobody was made fool here. People get confused. What matters is they accept it when people correct them. 

Look at me, I am still trying to understand the crux of this discussion, lol.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> Look at me, I am still trying to understand the crux of this discussion, lol.



[STRIKE]Hrishi says "when you have a new, beastly GPU, you don't really need to think about milking out every bit of performance you can from your intel HD solution. also, buy RX470 if you won't be buying another GPU in the next 2 to 3 years"[/STRIKE]

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]: So that means the iGPU (HD 4600) will goto waste when I use a dGPU..



iGPU will not be used as long as you're using your dGPU. But that doesn't mean its wasted. Its always there for you, if you need to RMA your GPU, or some other scenario when you need graphics output, and don't really need high performance processing.

- - - Updated - - -

And as for using iGPU and dGPU side-by-side, I'm pretty sure its possible somehow, but I doubt the effort involved in getting it to work is worth it.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

^is there any way to switch connections externally with wire (vga cable etc) between iGPU and dGPU.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



aaruni said:


> And as for using iGPU and dGPU side-by-side, I'm pretty sure its possible somehow, but I doubt the effort involved in getting it to work is worth it.



Suppose the following scenario:
I have two monitors and I don't want to game on both, possibly because one of the monitor, call it secondary monitor is smaller size. 

So can I play a game on my primary fhd monitor (connected via gpu) and let the secondary monitor show desktop (Windows OS) with some other application like Telegram, IRC, spreadsheet (connected via igpu). Can this secondary monitor play a video being processed via igpu?

Is that possible?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> Suppose the following scenario:
> I have two monitors and I don't want to game on both, possibly because one of the monitor, call it secondary monitor is smaller size.
> 
> So can I play a game on my primary fhd monitor (connected via gpu) and let the secondary monitor show desktop (Windows OS) with some other application like Telegram, IRC, spreadsheet (connected via igpu). Can this secondary monitor play a video being processed via igpu?
> ...



In theory, it is possible (both processors can have different inputs, and as a result, different outputs. with two difference screens plugged into each output screen, you can accomplish what you want to do).

But, you'll need appropriate software (specialised software, or make-do hacks), which actually make your hardware perform in this way, and that will be a very hard thing to accomplish, I believe.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Well, I guess this isn't a popular thing to do. So assuming the fact that dgpu will be powerful enough that I needn't worry about extracting throughout from the igpu, can I accomplish the same thing that is running game on one monitor and desktop and other application on secondary monitor, if I plug them both in dGPU?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

Yes, but you will have to set it up properly. (extended display, and make your full screen game run in a borderless window, and control only one thing at a time)


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> Well, I guess this isn't a popular thing to do. So assuming the fact that dgpu will be powerful enough that I needn't worry about extracting throughout from the igpu, can I accomplish the same thing that is running game on one monitor and desktop and other application on secondary monitor, if I plug them both in dGPU?


Yes 
You can also use eyefinity to combine both monitors as one big screen also

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



aaruni said:


> Yes, but you will have to set it up properly. (extended display, and make your full screen game run in a borderless window, and control only one thing at a time)


It's kind of obvious that I would be able to control one thing at a time. (Unless there's a hack to attach a second keyboard and have it control only one monitor, lol.) But I forgot about the window less feature of games which lets us have game as just another application. So game and other things can be arranged side by side on extended monitor.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



ZTR said:


> Yes
> You can also use eyefinity to combine both monitors as one big screen also
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


I fail to understand how that is different than an expanded monitor. When I move an application it can be dragged to the secondary monitor intuitively.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> I fail to understand how that is different than an expanded monitor. When I move an application it can be dragged to the secondary monitor intuitively.


Eyefinity is for games 
It makes the games look at two monitors as one combined monitor

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> My bad, I completely forgot that the monitor is connected to dGPU *directly*. Sorry
> 
> Thanks guys for correcting me and explaining
> 
> ...



Relax!! We are humans. To err is human


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



ssb1551 said:


> - - - Updated - - - To err is human



To really **** up, one requires root. 

*sorry, couldn't resist*


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

^^ Dude, I didnt get that.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



Vyom said:


> *Games I totally not play:*
> *FPS* games like CS, *DOTA*, TF etc...



Got it.



Vyom said:


> 1. Is it a right time to buy a GFX? Is something better going to be released in next one month?



GTX 1050 and 1050 Ti might be released.



Vyom said:


> 3. How much VRAM would be sufficient for the game list above. (With and without GTA V, since that game alone I think is very demanding.



2GB



Vyom said:


> 4. Does a GFX help in encoding videos too? And Video conversions when I am not gaming?



Depends on software. Some may have GPU implementation. But CPU is better in majority of cases.



Vyom said:


> 5. Does a processor's integrated graphics part is freed to do work of CPU when the graphics load is offloaded to a dGPU?



No. But some resources might get free. e.g. RAM, GPU has its own RAM.



Vyom said:


> 7. Will my PSU be able to handle the load of a GPU considering the PSU is currently supplying power to: Mobo, 3 sticks of DDR3 RAM, 1 TB HDD, DVD ROM drive, a USB3.0 eHDD, Mic, 2.0 speakers and a couple of USB devices.



430W is sufficient. But CX430 isn't a great PSU for a card like RX 470.



Vyom said:


> that means the iGPU (HD 4600) will goto waste when I use a dGPU..



Not a complete waste. If your discrete GPU goes off for any unfortunate reason, you can switch back to your iGPU. Also integrated graphics uses up your RAM. 
Also DX12 could do something if developers used it.
DirectX 12 Multiadapter: Lighting up dormant silicon and making it work for you – DirectX Developer Blo


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

^^ Wow.. some nice info there. Especially that link.
Thanks.



chimera201 said:


> GTX 1050 and 1050 Ti might be released.



I am not going for nVidia. So that means there's no use waiting for a month now.



chimera201 said:


> 2GB



I guess for future proofing 4 GB is good. But I guess current games won't be using the whole 4 gigs.




chimera201 said:


> Depends on software. Some may have GPU implementation. But CPU is better in majority of cases.



I guess we can choose the resource we can use for rendering. Like we can choose if we want our rendering to be done by CPU or GPU. I hope that's the case.



chimera201 said:


> 430W is sufficient. But CX430 isn't a great PSU for a card like RX 470.



I think the PSU will work, if not the best. Maybe I would change the PSU later.



chimera201 said:


> Not a complete waste. If your discrete GPU goes off for any unfortunate reason, you can switch back to your iGPU. Also integrated graphics uses up your RAM.
> Also DX12 could do something if developers used it.
> DirectX 12 Multiadapter: Lighting up dormant silicon and making it work for you – DirectX Developer Blo



Its good to know that atleast RAM would be freed.
That msdn blog article was good. And it's dated. I hope progress have not stalled and is wasn't just a windows 10 marketing stunt.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

I suggest RX470, but only if it is around 16K.

I'm currently using CX430v2 with HD 6950 without any issues, so I RX470 will run fine.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



ico said:


> I suggest RX470, but only if it is around 16K.
> 
> I'm currently using CX430v2 with HD 6950 without any issues, so I RX470 will run fine.


Yes. The only thing which is stopping me from buying is the cost. Hoping I get a good deal around Diwali.

- - - Updated - - -

For the record following are the prices online for MSI RX 470 4 GB:


*Website*
*Link*
*Price*
*Comments*
PrimeABGB
MSI RADEON RX 470 GAMING X 4G Graphic Card | Price in Indi
18,999
SMC International
Msi RX 470 GAMING X 4G Smc Internationa
18,400
MD Computers
MSI GRAPHICS CARD RX 470 4GB DDR5 GAMING
18,200
Cheapest
Amazon
MSI GAMING RX 470 GDDR5 4GB CrossFire VR Ready FinFET DirectX 12 Graphics Card (Radeon RX 470 GAMING X 4G)
17711
No India Warranty (so out of question)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

these prices + shipping charge? How about buying locally?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*



TheSloth said:


> these prices + shipping charge? How about buying locally?



I tried asking SMC International by calling them. They quoted only Rs 100 less than online price of Rs 18,400.
Also they said they only have one piece and there's no guarantee it would be available tomorrow. Basically, the marketing stunts.

I am not in a hurry to empty my pockets this deep, so I would wait for a good offer, or till Diwali.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: Below ~15k*

So I finally ordered the graphics card today. I had to do since it wasn't offline, wandered yesterday in Nehru place in search for it.

I ended up buying RX 480 4 GB, since there was only $10 difference between 470 4 GB and 480 4 GB. 

*i.imgur.com/EShJnvx.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*

Congratulations man!!
One question though, you are gifting this card to yourself??


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*

@*Vyom* - what is the shipping charge to India?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



TheSloth said:


> Congratulations man!!
> One question though, you are gifting this card to yourself??



Long story, so here is it 4chan style:
> Card available at Amazon.com at like $209
> Card available at Amazon.in for like ~Rs 18k
> But on Amazon.in is available through Global store
> Global store be like, No India warranty
> Amazon.com be like, No India warranty
> I be like, yo, I have $87 on Amazon.com as gift cash
> Amazon.com be like, gift cash wont transfer to Amazon.in, since site operates independently
> I be eff it. I would just buy from Amazon.com. Gotta use those free $87
> So I buy it from Amazon.com. Total cost I had to pay (after all maths) be $171 (~Rs 11k)
> I gifted it to myself, cause ya know.. might be easier at customs to pass
> Now, me waiting, waiting and waiting. Playing games as slideshow till then.





ssb1551 said:


> @*Vyom* - what is the shipping charge to India?



Here is the cost breakdown:

*Order Summary *
Item(s) Subtotal: $209.99
Shipping & Handling: $10.71
Total before tax: $220.70
Estimated tax to be collected: $0.00
Import Fees Deposit $38.18
Gift Card Amount: -$87.26
*Grand Total: $171.62*


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*

That's cheap yo

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



Pasapa said:


> That's cheap yo
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Just hoping it don't go bad after the initial month of returnable period.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*

So got my RX 480 few days ago. Was busy setting it up and gaming. 

Posted pics in this thread: *forum.digit.in/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-856.html#post2305953

But here is one of it: 
*i.imgur.com/hQmkelc.jpg


ISN'T IT BEAUTIFUL!! 

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Congrats *Vyom*! Did Amazon.com ship it to India or did you get the card through an acquaintance of yours traveling back to India? I ask cause it shows me almost 8-9k of shipping charges to B'lore.



All the charges is you can see in that table listed above. Apart from that I had to pay nothing. Amazon took care of clearing customs.

So in the end Amazon charged me $38.18 as Import Fees Deposit on the card of $209.99 in value.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*

which is equivalent card from Nvidia for RX480 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



Zangetsu said:


> which is equivalent card from Nvidia for RX480 ?



GTX 1060

RX 480 and GTX 1060 DX12 and Vulkan Benchmarke

The truth about 480 vs. 1060 : nvidi

Note that GTX 1060 consumes lesser power and has good OC'ing potential.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 1060
> 
> RX 480 and GTX 1060 DX12 and Vulkan Benchmarke
> 
> ...


And AMD is more futureproof

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



ZTR said:


> And AMD is more futureproof
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Sure! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



Hrishi said:


> ZTR said:
> 
> 
> > And AMD is more futureproof
> ...





What am I seeing? No debate over nVidia is best or AMD? And people actually agreeing with each other!! :O

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway, for the first time in my forum life, I am going to update my signature to showcase my rig.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



Vyom said:


> What am I seeing? No debate over nVidia is best or AMD? And people actually agreeing with each other!! :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyway, for the first time in my forum life, I am going to update my signature to showcase my rig.



It was between me and him. We are done arguing using logic, and simply pass on the grin when one chooses the red/green side.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: [Ordered] Card for my i5-4570 PC, Games: RL, GTA V, Racing games, Bioshock Remaster, Budget: ~15*



Vyom said:


> What am I seeing? No debate over nVidia is best or AMD? And people actually agreeing with each other!! :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyway, for the first time in my forum life, I am going to update my signature to showcase my rig.


It's historically proven, amd is more future proof.... See the Nvidia 7xx series and their amd counterpart r9 2xx series....


Hrishi said:


> Sure!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------

